# Seeking a good 17-XXmm walkaround lens for under $500



## CaptSaltyJack (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought a Canon EOS 40D recently and am looking to start out with an all purpose lens that will get me nice, sharp photos.  I've got my eye on the  Tamron SP AF17-50mm F/2.8 Di II LD.  It's interesting in the sense that it can maintain f/2.8 throughout all focal lengths.  It's got great reviews and seems like a great lens ($420).

Any other suggestions are welcome.  The lens must be at least 17mm as I'll need something for wide shots.  Upper range can be anywhere from 50-80mm.

Thanks!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 7, 2008)

CaptSaltyJack said:


> I bought a Canon EOS 40D recently and am looking to start out with an all purpose lens that will get me nice, sharp photos.  I've got my eye on the  Tamron SP AF17-50mm F/2.8 Di II LD.  It's interesting in the sense that it can maintain f/2.8 throughout all focal lengths.  It's got great reviews and seems like a great lens ($420).
> 
> Any other suggestions are welcome.  The lens must be at least 17mm as I'll need something for wide shots.  Upper range can be anywhere from 50-80mm.
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/351548-USA/Canon_9517A002_EF_S_17_85mm_f_4_5_6_IS.html

Its a Canon product, so its probably very good quality.  Its not as fast as the one you mentioned, but unless you do portraiture where you really need the shallow DOF, or you do a lot of action/wildlife where your subject is moving, the IS will help.  Plus you're basically looking at the equivalent of a 27-135... an awesome "walk around lens."

I think I'd probably go with your idea before mine, but I'm just giving you some different options and some different viewpoints/perspectives.

Also, you can get the 18-55 and 55-200, BOTH in IS for under $500.  Once again, I'm just throwing around options for you.


----------



## Mystwalker (Jun 7, 2008)

It's not "17mm" ... but a pretty good deal.

Sigma 24-60 f/2.8 ... I think it's "EX" (their "Pro" model?)
It's a little over $200 ($225??) at Amazon.com

Everywhere else it's much higher - no idea how Amazon can sell at that price.


----------



## NateWagner (Jun 7, 2008)

well, from what I've heard that is an excellent lens for the price. I chose an 18-50 to start out (I like doing the portraits) and having the 2.8 is really nice, particularly if I want to do any shooting inside. 

Nate


----------



## Freedbaby (Jun 7, 2008)

Tamron's 17-50 F2.8 is wonderful.  It gets great reviews and is fast.  I have no complaints with mine.  I looked a comparable sigma model but seemed to be more drawn to the Tamron.  It can be bought for under your budget.  B & H doesnt have it for some reason, or at least I couldnt find it.

here is the link.

http://www.17photo.com/product.asp?id=AF016C700

BTW, I find the speed in low light VERY useful.....I wouldnt consider anything other than a F2.8 for this type of lens. Of course I say that now that I own one, I didnt know any better before.

Freedbaby


----------



## Robert Kaleta (Jun 7, 2008)

Tamron 17-50 f2.8 is a great lens. It's fast, light and the autofocus on 40d is wonderful. 17 mm is wide enough for most of the shots and 50 mm at 2.8 is really good. 

Buy it, buy it, buy it.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2008)

CaptSaltyJack said:


> I bought a Canon EOS 40D recently and am looking to start out with an all purpose lens that will get me nice, sharp photos.  I've got my eye on the  Tamron SP AF17-50mm F/2.8 Di II LD.  It's interesting in the sense that it can maintain f/2.8 throughout all focal lengths.  It's got great reviews and seems like a great lens ($420).
> 
> Any other suggestions are welcome.  The lens must be at least 17mm as I'll need something for wide shots.  Upper range can be anywhere from 50-80mm.
> 
> Thanks!



Another vote for the Tamron.  I'm an admitted *L*-cholic and the 17-50mm f2.8 Tamron is my only non Canon lens.  It's just too good to not keep around.


----------



## CaptSaltyJack (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, looks like the Tamron is the way to go.  By the way, here's the link on B&H:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423714-REG/Tamron_AF016C700_17_50mm_f_2_8_XR_Di.html

Senor, the Canon 17-85 f/4-5.6 seems OK but a bit overpriced for what it is.  And as far as shallow DOF, I actually want the larger aperture due to my frequent shooting in low/available light situations, so the f/2.8 is kind of a nice perk over the Canon lens which maxes out at f/4.

Looks like my decision is made.   Thanks for the input!


----------



## Dao (Jun 7, 2008)

Another vote for the Tamron SP AF17-50mm F/2.8.

This is the one I would like to get as well.  From what I read from the net.  There maybe at least 2 versions.  One made in Japan and the other one assembled in China.  People are saying that the one that assembled in China MAY have some auto focus issue.  I even saw one person that he tried 3 lens and get one works.  Some other people mentioned the problem and need to send it back to Tamron for adjustment.

But for the price/optical quality.  That is my 1st choice for now.  Wish I have the money now.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 7, 2008)

Yup! Made in Japan usually means higher quality and with it often higher price. Made in Japan _for the Japanese Market_ can mean even more goodness as very often slightly inferior goods are designated for export.

If you have a choice between the China one and the Japan one get the Japan one by all means. Pretty much a common rule of thumb.


----------



## CaptSaltyJack (Jun 7, 2008)

The funny thing is, I emailed B&H asking if the Tamron they carry is made in Japan or China, and I got some canned response saying how the Japanese make very sure that quality in the Chinese made models adhere to the same standards as the Japanese manufacturers, and B&H has no reason to believe there's any quality difference.  In the end, the email says that they can't possibly know whether their units are Japanese or Chinese made.

It's no secret that Chinese made products fall below the quality of Japanese made products.  I feel kind of slighted that B&H would try to tell me otherwise, but hey, they're a business, so of course they're not going to tell me Chinese products don't live up to those manufactured in Japan.

I can paste the full email if anyone is interested in seeing it.


----------



## Mav (Jun 7, 2008)

The Canon 17-85 f/4-5.6 IS is a great choice if you intend to do more scenic and landscape type photography.  Either the Tamron 17-50 or Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 lenses are great choices if you think you might do more people type photography where the extra speed is nice both for subject isolation and stopping motion.


----------



## CaptSaltyJack (Jun 7, 2008)

I would prefer the f/2.8 since I like to shoot in low light.


----------



## Mav (Jun 7, 2008)

Well the 17-85 lens has Image Stabilization which is also useful in low light.  If you're shooting stuff that moves go for an f/2.8, but if it's static stuff like scenic photos, IS can do just as well if not better than a non-stabilized f/2.8


----------



## CaptSaltyJack (Jun 7, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their input.  I'm adding the Tamron to my cart as I type this... 

PS, here's the email I got from B&H:



> The lens comes with a 6 year warranty from Tamron USA.
> 
> Over the course of our 30 years in business, we here at B+H have discerned no difference in cameras manufactured or assembled in (for instance) Korea or Thailand than in identical models assembled or manufactured in (for instance) Japan.
> 
> ...


----------



## boydaa (Jun 7, 2008)

But the Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4.5 is also a nice lens on the 40D, that is what I bought just last week.  I looked at the Tamron 17-50, but wanted the macro funtion of the Sigma and the extra range to meet my 70-200 f4L.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 8, 2008)

The response from B&H tells me that they're probably ALL Chinese.  Chinese stuff can be made for cheaper, which results in a higher profit margin, yaddi yaddi yada...

I think you're going to be a very happy pup.  And then you'll get your 70-200 IS f/2.8 and you'll be set!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 8, 2008)

You might be right. Usually that's not how it works tho. Usually the bulk production (for world export) will be done abroad and units designated for Japan are made in Japan. Distribution is loose tho and Chinese ones end up here and Japanese one end up there. In almost all Japanese shops they will tell you - and usually have both (if they have both in stock) on display with different price-tags. Just asking why one is 10% more will get you the answer "because that one is made in Japan and of a slightly higher build quality". I dunno if it's always true or if labor is just higher here and I'm certain this is not always the case. For example Ricoh has extremely strict distribution zoning regulations and if they find out a dealer or wholesale outlet is shipping outside their zone they ban them permanently. In another case there may be some company that has all of it's manufacturing done abroad - period. etc.  So what I'm saying is only generally true and holds for larger manufacturers of electronics, cars, and appliances. 

I dunno much about Tamron specifically. I know they used to be called Taisei Kogaku Kogyo back in the 50's or something, that they made their cash making and selling mount rings for just about everyone (it used to be that just about every camera maker used their rings - they invented Nikon's F afaik, and etc. etc.), and that they recently (97/98?) opened up their 1st China based factory in Foshan which is right in the middle of China. 

I don't have a very high opinion of them but what do I know? I haven't used their lens goods in 20 years - at least not on purpose.


----------



## Samriel (Jun 8, 2008)

+1 for the Tamron. I own one and have never had anything to complain about. Maybe the focus could be a bit better on my Nikon D80.
I don't think there necessarily is a difference between Made in China and Made in Japan when it comes to their lenses. Nobody here's been to the Tamron factory in Japan and/or China, and nobody here is probably able to compare their production and quality control methods. Everybody knows that Made in China products tend to be of lesser quality of Made in Japan products, but that doesn't mean Tamron products do. I bought mine in Japan, but I've read a lot of good reviews from people everywhere outside Japan before bying it, and I doubt that it would be getting good reviews if the lenses for foreign markets were sub-standard. Fact is, the Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 is good lens, wherever you buy it.


----------

